# The Moon Touched (Chaos Space Marines)



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I have started a CSM 'robed' army, using the new chaos dex coming out soon as motive to do a convert army, in which every model will have abit of conversion / kit bashing / chaosifying done to it to suit my own image of this army, rather then fitting the image of what would normally be chaos, so I may not do horns and spikes everywhere, but ill keep the more ornate armors, chains, changes to the muzzles of the weapons, etc.

to begin, a look at the first CSM model done for this army and my HQ, not sure of what he will be ultimately, possibly a Sorcerer like i have been using him, but if the rumors of awsome custom lords being amazing i might have to rethink that and make him a chaos lord.

so to begin, I present to you, Filtiarn, the spear of chaos and lord of the Moon Touched.














































and the first of many robed CSM I will be building:


























oh and since those pics dont show it well:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, That instantly puts everything I've ever done in my time doing warhammer to shame...

Damned fine work!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Where's the big cloak on the Lord from? Is it the plastic Sorcerer from the Fantasy Manticore box?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It's the Chaos take on Shadow Spectres! :laugh:


Looking pretty awesome for Chaos scum.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with Spanner Ezekiel, It looks great, for chaos. Although, it looks like you shoved a rod up the lords arse.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the choice of scheme.

However the upper highlight on the cloth seems a touch abrupt; I think they would look more natural with either a lower highlight or an intermediate layer to create a smoother transition.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Where's the big cloak on the Lord from? Is it the plastic Sorcerer from the Fantasy Manticore box?


the lord is bits from the Manticore kit, the body, legs, cape, are the sorc and the arms are actually from the lord itsself because I wanted the spear.



Lethiathan said:


> I agree with Spanner Ezekiel, It looks great, for chaos. Although, it looks like you shoved a rod up the lords arse.


not quite done his base, but yes, hes getting a clear rod which is not supposed to exist and your supposed to think of him as floating, not with a stick up the ass XD



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the choice of scheme.
> 
> However the upper highlight on the cloth seems a touch abrupt; I think they would look more natural with either a lower highlight or an intermediate layer to create a smoother transition.


I will probably give them a wash or two


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I quite like the colourscheme on these, the blue is nice against the greys of the armour! Look forward to seeing more of these chaps!

On a side note, I reckon a different base with maybe a wire or something to hold him in place, or possibly greenstuffing (mmmm, stuffing) some sort of smokey thing to hide it? Looks boss floating but not too sure on the base (the mini looks as though it was made to float, it's damn fine!).

+ repatitis


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Grins1878 said:


> I quite like the colourscheme on these, the blue is nice against the greys of the armour! Look forward to seeing more of these chaps!
> 
> On a side note, I reckon a different base with maybe a wire or something to hold him in place, or possibly greenstuffing (mmmm, stuffing) some sort of smokey thing to hide it? Looks boss floating but not too sure on the base (the mini looks as though it was made to float, it's damn fine!).
> 
> + repatitis


exactly, the base im also thinking of making it a 'square' base so I can use him in fantasy as my fantasy lord too XD


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> exactly, the base im also thinking of making it a 'square' base so I can use him in fantasy as my fantasy lord too XD


/Double win! :grin: 

I reckon that'd be a plan. Reckon you could adapt the rod up his arse at the moment so you could plug it into a round and square base? could maybe make him interchangeable?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Grins1878 said:


> /Double win! :grin:
> 
> I reckon that'd be a plan. Reckon you could adapt the rod up his arse at the moment so you could plug it into a round and square base? could maybe make him interchangeable?


possible, to be fair though, the rod up his bung hole with no tp, is removable, not the base being removed from the rod XD


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work so far. I love your painting style, quite a brave style that I've never been comfortable doing myself. 

That sorceror looks fantastic too.

+rep

Rev


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

TheReverend said:


> Great work so far. I love your painting style, quite a brave style that I've never been comfortable doing myself.
> 
> That sorceror looks fantastic too.
> 
> ...


what style is that? the white? XD


----------

